# Muslims in Europe



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)

Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._



And, even less surprising is that 70% of Muslims here in the USA identify with the Democrat Party.



Thank God they're still a very small minority of voters. Read more @ Doug Ross @ Journal: 5 Facts About Muslims In Europe


----------



## MDiver (Dec 14, 2015)

I keep hoping that one of the European nations will drop out of the EU, form an anti-Islamic government and forcibly remove Muslims from their country and then other nations following that action.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 14, 2015)

longknife said:


> Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's disturbing is the fear-mongering common to you and most others on the right, your bigoted attempts to demonize Muslims and Islam, and your comprehensive ignorance as to what 'Sharia' actually is.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...


It doesn't need westerners to demonize Islam and Sharia; Sharia demonizes itself with its laws.  Let's just look at Sharia, shall we:
Theft:  Punishment...amputation of right hand.
Criticizing any part of the Quran:  Punishment...death.
Criticizing that a**hole Muhammad:  Punishment...death.
Denying Muhammad was a prophet:  Punishment...death.
Muslims who leave Islam:  Punishment...death.
Non-Muslims who lead Muslims away from Islam:  Punishment...death.
Non-Muslim man who marries a Muslim woman:  Punishment...death.
Men can marry infant girls and consummate the marriage when she reaches age 9 (pedophilia).
Men can beat their wives for insubordination.
Must have four "male" witnesses to verify rape (as if some fool will rape a woman in front of witnesses).
Women cannot testify in court against their rapist.
Women can only testify in property cases and their testimony is worth half that of a male's.
Muslims should engage in Taqiyya and lie to non-Muslims to advance Islam.
I think those in themselves are enough to demonize not only Sharia, but also Islam, the Quran and Muhammad.
Isn't it interesting that Muslims should use Taqiyya to essentially protect their religion.  If there were a god, which I personally doubt, it would be the absolute supreme being and thus incapable of losing and therefore would not need you Muslims to lie for it.  Another being, were it to exist, say....Satan, could lose and would need its followers to lie to protect it.
Enough said.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...



In what way do you imagine that MDiver is ignorant as to   "what Sharia actually
is"  ?????


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...



What actually is "it"?

All I know is: they get interest free loans. But the rest of us don't.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

One thing to consider. The Muslims in France are a consequence of the overseas colonies.

The UK has a similar scenario.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> One thing to consider. The Muslims in France are a consequence of the overseas colonies.
> 
> The UK has a similar scenario.



neither France nor England   HAD TO GRANT citizenship to former colony dwellers---they made a mistake


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to consider. The Muslims in France are a consequence of the overseas colonies.
> ...



But they did. And we have to suffer the consequences.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



yes---its a real mess


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sikhs and Hindu's were never a problem.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



did I,   (godforbid)     ever suggest that they were???     HOWEVER prejudice
against them is  just as OR EVEN more rampant.        They tend to be more visible
than  muslims


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No you didn't suggest it.

Point being, there is no radicalism amongst that group.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...







 Do you even know yourself what sharia law is, and would you accept sharia law in place of the laws you are governed by already


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...






 Not quite the rules are complex but it means they get preferential interest rates that are not usury. So while we would pay 10% interest on a mortgage the muslims pay 3%. It also means that they only receive 2% interest on any savings which they must have before they can apply for a loan. Read the koran and you will see the "laws" as they stand


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> One thing to consider. The Muslims in France are a consequence of the overseas colonies.
> 
> The UK has a similar scenario.






 It was all down to cheap labour forcing down wages so the bosses could make more money. This has now backfired on them and we have Islamic violence simmering just under the surface. Because of stupid laws we cant take away their citizenship as we would make them all stateless persons, but we can ban their religion and its practises


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 In the UK we have very little in the way of problems with the Sikhs and Hindus who integrate and mix all the time. They invite us to their family homes and parties and mix their culture with ours. They will give charity willingly to collectors, and help the needy every day. I know this for a fact due to my work and charity work over the years.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...







 There is, but it is soon put down by the rest of the community


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What kind of radicalism? Something decreed in their holy books?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Germany's first interest-free Islamic bank opens in Frankfurt


I've read the Koran.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That's true.

I'll never forget the Sikh wedding I went to in London.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sikhs IN INDIA  can be a bit  "overwought"      Remember they killed Indira.   Hindus
in India------especially  TAMILS   can become a bit overwrought


----------



## Mindful (Dec 15, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I don't think  they hold to a prophecy.

Isis is cold and calculated about its intentions.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 15, 2015)

A concern regarding the Muslim population in countries like England and France is that once their numbers are large enough, their laws will take over and they will have their fingers on "the bomb," as they are nuclear armed nations with intercontinental capabilities.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 15, 2015)

be interesting to watch MDiver !!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 More like wanting more for themselves, a bit like radical left wing or right wing thinkers. Just your normal everyday political radicals and hot heads


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





So you know the "laws" that amount to violent action against suspected criminals and the exploitation of the weak.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 16, 2015)

longknife said:


> Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, those numbers look very small.  The only one over 10% is Bulgaria, and they have had a large Muslim population for eons; it's nothing new.  All the  others are under 10% and most way below 10%.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 16, 2015)

MDiver said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


_The majority of Muslim countries do not even have full sharia law themselves_. The idea that all Muslims or even the majority of Muslims want full sharia as the government of the countries they  live in is ludicrious, LUDICROUS.  In any case, they are not going to have the power to override any current government policies regarding sharia when they less than 15 percent of the population, and in most cases in Europe, they are well below 10% of the population.    You people are being ridiculous.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 16, 2015)

There is little doubt remaining that Europe made, and is still making, a terrible mistake in opening the floodgates to a fanatic population that cannot assimilate. To do so is not simply stupid, it is in fact suicidal.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



who mentioned  "full shariah"?  -----shariah law is virtually undoable in modern times.      I do not believe that muslims expect to impose "full shariah law"----or
even  PART SHARIAH law.    The danger of shariah law is that it exists and is
regarded by muslims are an  IDEAL.      It is the law of the GLORIOUS GOLDEN
INCOMPARIBLY HOLY AND TERRIFIC  Islamic "culture"      In fact it is SO HOLY--
that "doing it"   is pleasing to -----"god"     I will provide a recent example that inspired some very pious people out to please their "god".       ----to wit
tashfeen malik and syed farook.      They did what their god wanted them to do ---
consistent with shariah law-----the law of allah.  ------they went all the way----dressed
right, prayed right and killed right all for the HOLINESS OF SHARIAH LAW.    I have
known lots of muslims--------you have,  I believe,  also claimed that you have ------try to face reality.    HOLY LAW    ****INSPIRES*****   lots of people.     Shariah law
INSPIRED thousands of Pakistani youth to JOIN THE TALIBAN so they could create a  HOLY TERRIFIC FANTASIC SHARIAH STATE IN AFGHANIS


Esmeralda said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



those of us  (like me) who actually know muslims WELL------and have spoken very very candidly with them for many many decades  (like me)  know that shariah law is
not just a system of law for muslims ------it is  HOLY AND ETERNAL and the only
valid legal system for ALL MANKKIND -----according to that which even non religious muslims are TAUGHT if they are educated in muslim countries or even
observant muslim homes thruout the world.    Sharia is that which pleases  "god"-------Religious muslims want to please "god"-------Tashfeen and Syed Farook were
religious muslims-----they dressed like muslims should dress,   prayed like muslims
should pray and engaged in those activities that fulfill   SHARIAH LAW    <<<< 
that is the danger of shariah law.      In any population of muslims----there will be those FERVENTLY RELIGIOUS-------like tashfeen and syed.    Sometimes that
BACK TO RELIGION fever takes hold of large groups of people.     That is what
the TALIBAN ARE and  that is what  ISIS is and that is what lots of other
enterprises ongoing right now in the world-------are.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> There is little doubt remaining that Europe made, and is still making, a terrible mistake in opening the floodgates to a fanatic population that cannot assimilate. To do so is not simply stupid, it is in fact suicidal.




It is already bloody------and it is going to get bloodier.  --------uhm----modest person
that I am --------I   HESITATE   to remind my fellow posters that........rosie---oracle of usmb  (me)    predicted this outcome  (not actually in detail but in general)   way back
-----like five years ago-------when the GLORIOUS ARAB SPRING-------first started.    
We are in the throes of a phenomenon that has existed for muslims since the inception of islam--------A BACK TO THE OLD TIME RELIGION  craze.   ----------
well-----other religions have had them------but islam does it  GRAND SCALE


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 16, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...







 That is only the known ones who are there legally, the numbers of illegals is believed to be about the same as the legals.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 16, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Really? According to whom? Cite your source. I'll bet you've never even been to Europe, much less lived there. You have no idea what it is like; you're jus promoting your racist ideology.  I've been to Europe so often, I'd have stop and think about it and make a list. As well, I have lived there for years and spent long  periods of time, months, visiting numerous and repeated times.

You think you know something, but you don't.


----------



## waltky (Dec 16, 2015)

*Muslims in Europe*

Granny says keep `em there...

... dat way dey'll be closer to get back home...

... when all the fightin's over.


----------



## longknife (Dec 16, 2015)

*Sweden on Lock-Down due to Religion of Peace*



_Bloodthirsty Daesh Islamists posted notes through the doors of dozens of random neighbours in several cities across Sweden, including the capital Stockholm, threatening to murder “non-believers” in a terrifying campaign of violence_

Norway's trying to send them home. Other countries are shutting their borders. Europe finally beginning to panic over Muslim refugees?

Read more @ The Captain's Journal » News From Sweden Concerning The Religion Of Peace And Tolerance

*Merkel Appears to Back Away From Muzzie ‘Refugee’ Plans* @ Merkel Appears to Back Away From Muzzie 'Refugee' Plans


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...






 Like these



Illegal immigration to Europe shows sharp rise


Illegal Immigrants in Greece: At the Mercy of the People Smugglers - SPIEGEL ONLINE



 I do know as I watch what is happening, silly things like the police letting illegals go because they don't have the facilities to keep them under lock and key.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Esmeralda-------your post is rude and vulgar.     I bet you "smell"


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 17, 2015)

MDiver said:


> I keep hoping that one of the European nations will drop out of the EU, form an anti-Islamic government and forcibly remove Muslims from their country and then other nations following that action.



I keep hoping they deport all the idiots who want things like this.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hoping that one of the European nations will drop out of the EU, form an anti-Islamic government and forcibly remove Muslims from their country and then other nations following that action.
> ...



deport from where to where?      An interesting perspective  >>>> or question>>>
What would happen if a country in the EU  ----were to declare itself  "CHRISTIAN"?? 
What would happen if such a country were to declare that in order to be a citizen
of that country one had to be a  "Christian"    and also to declare islam   "not a religion"??      In a gesture of decency-----such a country could declare a few other
religions  "legal"-------Buddhism,  Hinduism,   Zoroastrianism,   Judaism----but -----
ISLAM <<<   simply,  NOT LEGAL ?.      I could imagine----based on history-----
a   CATHOLIC FRANCE  ------France could agree to tolerate protestants---this time


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...



What, you mean like the UK where the head of state is the head of the Church of England? Funny how the UK is a religious state yet people are less religious than most other countries in the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No---not like England----in England the church of England has no actual political power------more like Saudi arabia or Indonesia------where a few animals DECIDE
which religion is  BEST and which can be  "tolerated"   and which are actually
illegal


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hoping that one of the European nations will drop out of the EU, form an anti-Islamic government and forcibly remove Muslims from their country and then other nations following that action.
> ...







 Where will you send them, back to their country of origin ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 But we are not forced to be Christians, or singled out if we don't follow the state religion. Can you say the same for Islamic nations ?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The point being that just because a Church is the official church, doesn't mean much. Religion has more power in the US than the UK, even though one has separation of state and church and the other clearly doesn't.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...



Send them to the bleakest place imaginable.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Can I say the same about Islamic nations? For some, yes. There were different religions within many Islamic nations.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



your comment is not,  in any way,  responsive to my post


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



the fact that there "exist"  different religions in many Islamic nations BY NO MEANS ---indicate that people of "other"  religions have reasonable RIGHTS.     You seem
very uninformed


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I'm sorry you think that way.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I went to a Christian monastery in Egypt, is that "very uniformed"? 

Have you even been to a Muslim country? I've been to quite a few.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




I have had extensive and very intense interaction with muslims from lots and lots of
different countries in the USA ---both new comers and people here a long time and of all ages..      I have been in their homes and mosques.     My husband was born in a muslim country and I have had interacton with his relatives who lived in that country------and others thru marriage who lived in other muslim countries.   Those people carried family legacies of that  experience dating all the way back to the
inception of islam and BEFORE  the inception of islam.     I am not sure that visting
a Monastery in  Egypt TODAY provides any particular insight-------no more than
visiting the TAJ MAHAL -----today.... or climbing into the hills of Tibet to see the  DALAI LAMA.   
      There was a reconstruction of part of an Egyptian pyramid----with a real
mummy in there--------in the MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY.     I went in------
it was very interesting but --------I had also been in the FUN HOUSE  of the  Alantic City  amusement park way back in the 50s-------that was fun and interesting too.   Since childhood I have had an ambition of visting the Parthenon in  Athens,  Greece------but they have a scaled down model of the place in  the METROPOLITAN MUSEUM of Art-------I have no doubt that examination of that
structure beats the present pile of rocks on the hill which is now THE PARTHENON


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So, you've never been to a Muslim country then. 

Visiting a monastery in Egypt shows that there are Christians who do just get on with their lives. There were no problems, no issues. 

You say I know nothing, but then you don't know much about me. I gave one example, there are many, MANY more I could provide, but won't. Just don't just to silly assumptions.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



your post is idiotic.     I am fully aware of the fact that there are Christians in Egypt who GET ON WITH THEIR LIVES--------I have known LOTS OF COPTS in the USA.       In the shariah cesspit in which my husband was born------jews got ON WITH THEIR LIVES   too until they escaped.      Black americans GOT ON with their lives whilst enslaved on plantations in the south too.     I have also known survivors
of concentration camps who GOT ON WITH THEIR LIVES in the camps.     Your
visit to a monastery does not qualify as a damn thing.    People like you are incapable of discernment.     How do you know that the copts of Egypt have
"no issues" --------some of them I have known in the USA certainly DESCRIBED 
ISSUES.     Of course my conversations are nothing like  "a visit to a tourist
spot"


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 But still the same place they came from, and by doing that you then become fully responsible for their welfare. Just imagine sending Bill Gates to the bleakest place in the US and losing all those lovely tax dollars while keeping him and his family with even more tax dollars.

 Guess you did not think it through did you


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 How many and are they allowed to practise their religion openly and freely without any constraints what-so-ever


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 18, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 And reading news reports shows that the Christians are often beaten and murdered for their beliefs. Their churches destroyed and their livelihoods taken away from them. This is why the numbers of other religions in all Islamic nations are dwindling


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




give it time------weirdo is going to tell us about the GOLDEN ISLAMIC LAND ----where muslims are the majority but non muslims have JUST AS MUCH RIGHT
to opened religious practice as do muslims-------OVER TO YOU----weirdo


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Without ANY constraints? How many religious people have NO CONSTRAINTS to their religion? Probably none.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



And you're probably missing the news reports of Jews or Muslims being beaten up in the USA. 

If you base your view on what the media presents to you on a plate, you probably think you live in paradise and everyone else in hell.

However in SOME Muslim countries there is a problem, but some, not most.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the article comes up with the most disturbing claim of all – _More recently (as of December 7th), huge percentages of Muslims believe that Sharia law should trump (no pun intended) the laws of their own countries of residence._
> ...


Get your lazy ass in the line and do your part.

This is a propaganda war:


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2015)

*Migrants Storm Channel Tunnel Armed with Iron Bars and Hammers*
Pamela Geller ^ | 12/17/2015 | Donna Edmunds, Breitbart
Meanwhile, over in Europe, the integration of migrants is going swimmingly: As many as 1000 migrants have been involved in a plan to storm the Calais entrance to the Channel Tunnel in a bid to reach England, some armed with iron bars and hammers. The A16 road into Calais had to be shut for an hour as police fired tear gas at the crowd to drive them back. (Muslim migrants quit Calais camp and leave it like this) Vigilant locals have taken to the Facebook group 'Les Calaisians en Colère' (Calaisians are Angry) to warn that gangs of around 50-60...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I will explain weirdo -----he was a tourist or even a working professional in
a muslim country in which his business associates and colleagues treated
him with polite professionalism -------he even drank tea in their parlors so
he IMAGINES he knows something about those countries and the people
there.   ------very superficial stuff


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 Twisting and deflecting because you know that Islamic nations enforce restraints on non muslims and their religions. Silly things like not being allowed to repair their places of worship or holy sites or not being allowed to build any taller than the smallest Islamic building in the same city/town/village. No open show of religion like wearing a cross, and no sounds of prayer to escape the confines of the buildings.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 Not at all but I don't see it being the work of the countries government as is the case in most Islamic nations. I don't see muslims or Jews being mass murdered just because they are not the same religion as happens in Islamic nations. And I don't see jews and muslims being arrested, tried and sentenced to execution in the US for allegedly destroying pages from a Bible.

 I do live in a hell actually because the muslim invaders are trying to take over and introduce their laws, very soon they will find themselves looking for new homes when the people take to the streets


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 19, 2015)

Programmer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




What a fucking bitch. But oh yes, Christians are doing this all the time was well,  hahaha      I hope she got her ass kicked hard


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Have you seen that  refugee group the British have relocated to a remote and damp Scottish island?

Where they can at least pray five times a day.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Weirdo did not notice.    Why should he?    when he sipped tea in the parlors of his smiling obsequious  hosts-----do you imagine the TOLD HIM?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Not twisting and turning at all. I'm just not saying what you think I should say.

SOME Islamic nations restrict non-Muslims and their religions. Did I say otherwise? 






Turkey, Syria, Lebanon, Mali and Niger are Muslim countries on this map with BETTER religious freedom than Spain, Brazil, Argentina etc. 

Many Muslim countries are green, which favors one religion but tolerates others, along with Iraq, Egypt, Libya, Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria, Jordan, Oman, etc etc.

Some countries don't tolerate well, like Saudi Arabia, Somalia, Sudan (now South Sudan and Sudan), Pakistan etc, but non-Muslim countries like India, Burma, Cuba, Zimbabwe also have problems. 

This is the REALITY rather than what you're making up. You seem to be saying if one Muslim country restricts religion, then all of them do. It's simply not the case.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You don't see Muslims or Jews being murdered? What about in Israel? 

Islam is, in some places, a pretty bad religion. In other places it is not. This is the point here. Painting the whole religion with one brush isn't going to get you very far. 

While Islam condemns non-believers in some countries, in Christian countries you get a lot of negative stuff going on too. 

Let's present a REALISTIC view of what is happening, not just a view which is based on the right's desire to prove that Islam is truly evil. It's not. Parts are evil, just as parts of Christianity are evil.

How many of the people coming on here calling for the destruction of Islam and the killing of millions are Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



your post is silly.      You seem to believe that the people who post here  (including me)   are all   "the coal miner's daughter"  and 15 years old.    I don't see anyone here shrieking  "death to muslims"       In fact----I grew up in a very CONSERVATIVE----REPBUBLICAN--virtually Nazi town in the USA---north east ---
and NEVER HEARD ANYONE-----not the WASPS or the minority JEWS (generally democrat of course)    comment negatively on muslims or islam or the koran-----INCLUDING in churches and synagogues.    --------then I encountered muslims fresh from ----south east asia, Iran,   north Africa---etc etc.       I am not the coal miner's daughter----although----considering the little town in which I was a child ----I COULD HAVE BEEN----I just am not.     I know CLOSE UP   that which is islam and its brutal history.      Regarding the position of non-muslims in muslim controlled
societies----it varies from bad to WORSE---to MUCH WORSE---to BLOODY BRUTAL.        As to jews and Christians----besides having close relationships with muslims------I have also had close relationships with Christians and Jews from
muslim dominated societies.     My own husband was born a  DHIMMI in the 20th
century

You should stop posting your FILTHY LIBELS and start facing reality.   I know
reality which is why  the event of 9-11-01  did not come as a total surprise
to me.    It was something I generally expected-----not IN DETAIL, of course-----
but I understood its ORIGIN-------I witnessed it in a mosque more than 30
years before it happened


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I have never visited England or----the associated land masses.  
I do have distant relatives there on BOTH SIDES  (maternal and
paternal) ----so some of my relatives have.    Hubby lived there
several years.  ------AND THE BASED ON THE EXPERIENCES OF 
FRIENDS AND COLLEAGUES,  etc etc.     and that which my father---
brought up by his ENGLISH BORN mom----considered edible food----
--------I cannot imagine how a SYRIAN will survive.   ---The weather
issue is bad enough-----but the  CUISINE!!!!!!!!!!           yuck----those
poor people will STARVE.    Syrians are good cooks-------I hope they
get sufficient lamb-----but I doubt that they will have access to the rest
of their NEEDS        if they are forced to eat OATMEAL----they will
probably get violent.      Boiled cabbage?      soft boiled eggs stending
on a little throne like thing UPRIGHT--------and a teaspoon?     ----and,
of course,  the weather.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




I seem to think? Er... well actually I don't think you're all coal miner's daughters. In fact I don't make ANY assumptions about you at all. 

You don't see people shrieking "death to Muslims", because people don't "shriek" here. People are far more likely to consent to the killing of Muslims in a different way. A way that they can justify. Does that make it better?

I mean, in many Islamic countries the people are massively under educated. I've met people with all these views that are ridiculous, and they get them from people telling them nonsense. In the US the same happens, people accept what they're told or what they want to hear, only it's for a slightly more educated crowd of people, so appears differently. 

That doesn't mean it's better. People calmly calling for the invasion of Iraq, or the destruction of this or that or the other (like, if you see my thread I started, places like Agrahbah, which doesn't even exist, it's a cartoon place) isn't any better than people shouting "death to the USA" or "death to Israel", it's basically the same thing, just people manipulated in different ways. 

What you "know" and what actually exists might be two different things. What you are saying might be avoiding whole swathes of history too.

If you're so confident in your history, then source your "facts". However most of the time people will post one fact and ignore 100 others.

Islam has been violent. More violent than Christianity? No, I don't think so. 

What libel? Prove I've said anything that's not true. Instead you just shout your mouth off and tell me I'm lying without saying what is a lie, and without backing up your point.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 They are already complaining because they cant understand the locals, and the only food is haram.  There are plans to open a 1000 capacity mosque complete with rocket silo and blast doors


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 Probably, and like the good dhimmi he took it all in and believed the lies


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 Want to try again as 20 of the Islamic nations on your map do not tolerate other religions at all, leaving just 6 that tolerate partially, So the consensus is that the vast majority of Islamic nations have a system of apartheid based on religious practises and follow sharia law.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 You forgot the staple of the Scottish Haggis, neeps and tatties, followed by deep fried mars bars. Could always try Finney haddock and clappy doo's if they are feeling brave. I have finney haddock or its southern version twice a week now and cant get enough.

They will soon get used to the smell of bacon frying every morning as the men prepare to go out fishing for scampi, cockles, mussels, whelks, crabs and lobsters. While the women and children gather winkles and clams from the low water mark


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 When you see a horde of muslims screeching out allahu ahkbar and going bright red in the process then you will see islam as it really is. When you hear muslims claiming that they have been arrested because the police are racist towards them after being caught raping 11 and 12 year old girls then you will see the real islam. When you hear a 3rd or 4th generation muslim claim that he is allowed to murder his wife and then burn her body in his country then you will see islam as it really is. You in the US have been pampered by not having to face Islamic intolerance and arrogance every day, we in Europe have them invaded by them for many years and have suffered at their hands due to left wing governments cowardly allowing them to do so.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Why is this "Islam as it really is" and not all the other stuff I have actually seen? 

Seriously, you're telling everyone what your view of "real Islam" is, and I doubt you have much exposure to "real Islam". 

Hey, I've lived with Muslims, been to their countries, etc. I didn't see that. How is that "Islam as it really is"? 

Basically you're talking shit.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 That is war and in war people die, the muslims have it in their power to stop all the killings but wont do so while the west is paying them jizya.
 If the muslims follow the koran then they follow a terrorist regime based on violence, mass murder, rape and theft. This is stated many times in the koran that the muslims must follow the examples of mo'mad  who was a thieving mass murdering rapist and paedophile.
 To the point that all Christian nations have it as a religious command to kill the unbelievers, and willingly practise it daily ?
Have you even read the koran and hadiths and seen what they teach muslims even today, why do muslims all over the world still go and listen to the violent, racist and incitefull sermons of a Friday afternoon when they could easily go elsewhere. Why do they agree wholeheartedly with the person giving the sermon and become agitated and buoyed by the words spoken. You do know that most Islamic violent attacks in the west happen on a Friday and Saturday after Friday prayers. 
 Don't you think that they are justified in their words after facing muslim extremism and violence first hand ?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Wait, I go and show some evidence. You don't do anything. Go prove your shit or shut up.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...







 Because you were hoodwinked by the muslims, I see it on my own doorstep and the evidence is widespread. have you seen the news reports of the muslim hordes invading Europe, with less than 10% fleeing Syria.
 I have dealt with muslims for the last 50 years on a daily basis and what I have seen is what I have posted, they are here for one reason only to take over and turn the world into an Islamic caliphate


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...






 What would you like me to prove then, give me details ?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Religiously  speaking, haggis would be off limits to them.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




English food has become somewhat cliched of late. By those who have never eaten it. There is excellent food to be had, more so in the north; grass fed beef, the best!

Porridge (oatmeal) I just love. Freely available in the US, except they have to fill it with all sorts of stuff. Lamb is not a problem, a staple diet in the UK. 

Soft boiled eggs? Absolutely adore them. With 'soldiers'. And as for kedgeree.......

And not to forget the cucumber sandwiches. 

No doubt those refugees will get Halal. Perhaps we can teach them how to play cricket.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This was Israel so I doubt she's with us anymore.

This one survived.  Make sure to work on your 400m dash time. _See something, say something_ is headed toward _evade-assist-gangtackle_.

Takes another victim out at :18


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 Why it is only parts of sheep and oatmeal, the whisky is optional


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There's offal from all manner of creatures in it. Wrapped up in a sheep's stomach.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 Being from the north of England and having the Yorkshire dales and moors on my doorstep I am spoilt for fresh produce. From free range chickens and eggs, pigs allowed to roam in orchards and woodland, beef cattle roaming in fields. Then all the game and fish that is freely available, to say nothing of shellfish and fresh vegetables. Can go out and pick a basket of mushrooms and a punnet of blackberries then drive 2 miles and forage for bilberries and get home before lunch


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 Only sheep offal, I have made them for other people. Mine had a dram of whisky in the mix to give it a lift.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



what is wrong with HAGGIS-----uhm-----isn't that the stomach of a sheep or ----uhm   COW???


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



yes  that is ok for muslims------it is even ok for jews if done------uhm  kosher style----
even lamb eating hindus.      ------althought it is also true that I would never eat it


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



what do you mean  "offal from ALL KINDS of creatures"?     I thought they use the stuff from the guy they just killed?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



ok    leave off the whiskey for the followers of the rapist teetotalier


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If that's the case, then I can eat it. Don't think I could stomach (pardon the pun) lungs though.

But I have heard, pork offal is used in commercially made haggis.

At one ex-pat Burns Night  I attended, whisky was poured over the haggis prior to eating.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




PORK.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



My mom once did  "LUNG"------I refused----it looks like lung and has
the texture of lung-----need I say more?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



so ---LEAVE IT OUT of the halal version.   ---sheeesh.      why should Syrian muslims be left to starve?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 It is the lungs and heart of a sheep minced added to oatmeal and spices then stuffed into the stomach of a sheep. Formed into large sausages and then boiled until cooked through. Some people add other offal like liver and kidneys and as dram of whisky to give a depth of flavour. The only animal more versatile is the pig which can use every part but the oink, try brawn or trotters for delicate flavours


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 Then set alight to burn of the alcohol, just leaving the flavour behind. The whisky added in the mixing is also burnt off so of no harm to muslims. They might find the Cullen skink and clappy doos haram, and definitely the crabs as they don't know what to make of things that walk sideways


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Tripe   the inner lining of a cows stomach, processed from a grey piece of old cloth into a fluffy honeycomb piece of white onion flavoured elastic sheet. Disgusting from start to finish, and I would rather have whelks at least they taste of the sea.

 Try a hot smoked eel if you want a flavour experience, light delicate fishy flavour underlying the smoky smell and taste. Don't try jellied eel if you have a weak constitution as the texture is very slimy and squishy.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I like Cullen skink, but crabs are off limits.

Not to Muslims though.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 20, 2015)

“When Muslim teenage boys go to open air swimming pools, they are overwhelmed when they see girls in bikinis. These boys, who come from a culture where for women it is frowned upon to show naked skin, will follow girls and bother them without their realizing it. Naturally, this generates fear.” — Bavarian politician, quoted in Die Welt.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 when I was working we would have crab cooks on a night shift, one of the lads would bring in 3 or 4 boxes of live crabs (about 75 to 100) that would be placed in a large oil drum full of boiling water and cooked the best he would box up and put in a cool place the rest would be eaten that night. One night he brought in a small box that he was cooking at home and he put the box on the table, one of the crabs decided to go for a walk and a muslim made a new doorway in a brick wall with his bare hands trying to escape from the jin that was after him. True story and shows that crabs and muslims don't mix. Something about fish that don't swim, birds that don't fly and animals that don't chew the cud


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> “When Muslim teenage boys go to open air swimming pools, they are overwhelmed when they see girls in bikinis. These boys, who come from a culture where for women it is frowned upon to show naked skin, will follow girls and bother them without their realizing it. Naturally, this generates fear.” — Bavarian politician, quoted in Die Welt.






 There was a case in the UK recently when some muslim soldiers came here for training. They went out for a drink with the British soldiers and ended up gang raping a girl, their defence was they did not know that such behaviour was illegal in the UK. They have since applied for asylum and have been turned down


----------



## Mindful (Dec 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




That's Jewish.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 Which is where the muslims stole it from, and made it their own. Seems that mo'mad was looking for some laws to make his own and stole them from others.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 20, 2015)

Here are their dietary laws. 

Sea food is permitted.

Islam Halal


----------



## Mindful (Dec 22, 2015)

More on the Muslims in Scotland.

Syrian refugees in Scotland: cold weather but warm welcome


----------



## MDiver (Dec 22, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Esmerelda, I am not saying that they currently have sufficient numbers to change any laws as yet, however, as their birthrate exceeds those of your average European, over a few generations that will change as Islam is not only religious, but also political in its makeup.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...


Well Irosie, or Ahmed/Muhammad, whatever your real name is, killing people or declaring them second-class citizens that are not of your religion and who mean you no physical harm is not only NOT godly, but EVIL in its very nature.  If there is a deity, you can be sure that the Muslims are following a Satan or Satan-like being.  After all, hate and killing would be of Satanic nature.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)

What a hateful thread.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)

MDiver said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...


I have known hundreds of Muslims, lived among them and worked with them on a daily basis for years. None of the anti-Muslim ideas expressed in this thread are a realistic depiction of the vast majority of Muslim culture.  Terrorist groups like ISIS are a miniscule fraction of the overall population of Muslims on the planet, and they do not represent Islam.  They have twisted and sick version of Islam.

 Muslims do not want to take over the non-Muslim countries they live in. They do not want to harm non-Muslims. In all the years I've lived in Muslim countries, no one has threatened me in any way, shape or form: quite the contrary.  You people are full of hysteria and unreason....and hate.  Sad for you to be so mean spirited and black hearted.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...







 They so want to take over as that is one of the commands from their god in the koran. The verse's are explicit in their words to wipe out all other religions and to only have islam as the world religion. If you look at worldwide polls of how muslims think you will see that 75% answer that they want sharia, that they want Islamic rule and that they want an end to all other religions. You may have worked with muslims but that does not mean they have told you everything, I doubt that they have told you anything other than what you wanted to know.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2015)

MDiver said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



what is your point?     you despise islam?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...



There are a couple of Imams here in Germany, converts to the religion actually, who push for head coverings to be worn by ALL girls in the schools.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 23, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...







So what do they push for in private I wonder, stonings and amputations as dictated by the koran. By the way there is no mention of any dress codes like a veil or burkha in the koran, they are purely mens ideas of what women should wear.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Phoen-----chances are they will not to the stonings and amputations.    As to the regulations of DRESS for women-------part and parcel of Islamic beliefs-----
it does not have to be mentioned in the koran-----islam has adopted lots of the customs of arabia


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 23, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You learned nothing during your sojourn in what you call "muslim countries".    You "worked with muslims"?         How fascinating----you worked in muslim countries ----
but you are not a muslim and not a citizen of those  "muslim countries"?-----so you
are a  "GUEST WORKER AND----I SUSPECT----a PROFESSIONAL at that"   
You know nothing


----------



## Militants (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe true with over 600.000 mouslim in Sweden in next summer.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 2, 2016)

Duplicate of a post I put on a different thread.


> Just hours after Ang-allah Al-Merkel ordered Germans to like the muslims she inflicted on them, the new arrivals showed their gratitude by planning to kill as many Germans as possible in Munich. According to the BBC, hard intel fingered “Syrians and Iraqis”. I wonder when they got there.

Meanwhile in Brussels, NYE celebrations were cancelled while a number of peace-loving muslims were arrested on suspicion of trying to violently enrich their hosts. In London we have it easy, with the streets merely patrolled by every firearms officer on the roster. Europeans might as well get used to the new normal. This is now daily life in the West.

And today in Tel Aviv two innocents have been murdered by a someone randomly spraying automatic fire in a bar – <

Originally from A Tangled Web.


----------

